# Extracts Vs Essential Oils for fragrance



## Mildreds.naturals (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm curious if anyone can provide me some good information on extracts in conjunction with Liquids Soap. I'm seeing products made with extracts instead of essential oils and i'm guessing because they contain alcohol which allows them to emulsify without any other ingredients. What percentage would one use in an average scenario? I know some scents are stronger than others, obviously!

Also, thinking of extracts and essential oils: Would it be ill conceived to perhaps join together extracts and essential oils into one (after a nose test) since the alcohol may add in the oil's emulsification?

Just my curiosities at work here!


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 8, 2015)

What type of product are you making?


----------



## Mildreds.naturals (Jun 9, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> What type of product are you making?



Liquid soap


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 9, 2015)

Doh! Color me observant...

I haven't delved into liquid soaps, but someone will come along with experience (and good reading comprehension skills).


----------

